# figured I'd give the haters something to hate on



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

sorry the pics are a little blurry

http://www.geocities.com/clayk_14/mycar.html


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*DOH!*

Broken links, bro. Try again.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Not only are they really blurry, theyre not even viewable, lol


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I dont know what you are trying to show us, but I saved that pic of your car....hope you dont mind me using it for the calendar.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

well man...other than that gt-r badge..i cant find anything to hate on.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Hey! What do you know.... the link works.  Car looks good bro. I agree with Katana --- the GTR badge wouldn't be my first choice, BUT... I'm not one to hate (besides, I can't. I moderate this forum  ). I like the wheels a lot. Keep it up!


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

there's a story behind the badge. My g/f who knows nothing at all about cars heard me talking to a friend about this skyline gtr, she saw it and thought she would but it for me. She was so happy about buying it I had to put it on. Iv'e taken it off since then


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

clayk16 said:


> *there's a story behind the badge. My g/f who knows nothing at all about cars heard me talking to a friend about this skyline gtr, she saw it and thought she would but it for me. She was so happy about buying it I had to put it on. Iv'e taken it off since then *



What a guy! Doin' things like that for the lady... I commend you for it.  I'm sure you are glad it's off the car though, huh? LOL


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

...something to hate?
Are you talking about the altezzas?
The altezzas look good Nice Car
Jay L.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

looks good. i particularly like the painted center piece in the back. did you get a pro to do it? what kind of paint did you use if not?


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

I took it to the bodyshop to get the center piece painted. I am ordering new rims this week. First I have to decide what I want. As far as the badge I told her it fell off.  oops!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

lol hey man i dont blame you for putting the badge on now. anything to make the lady happy and it'd have hurt her feelings. like i said though..nice car.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good. dont lie to your girl.


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

actually, i cant really find all too much to hate about your car. im not too fond of the grill, but hey, its not disgusting. a little advice though, next time you post pics of your car, photoshop out the license plate number.


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

thanks, I fixed it


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

NICE......

That BOX in the trunk must be hitting hard huh???

the trunk panel looks good painted but since u got the ALteezas the SE panel might look better--Likke addictednissan has...

I like the grill it came out cleaner than mine--and I like your fogs they look stock--not the little ones--those can go with the GTR emblem


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

thats a nicely done car dude. wondering though: did you mesh the grill youreslef or was it bought like that?


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

its from apc. I did it myself.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

yeah, I was gonna bitch about the GT-R badge, but I commend your motives;-)
i'd just put it on the steering wheel or something- but still- that's one hell of a girl you got!


----------



## ga16denismo (May 15, 2002)

Nice car! I've got the same M3 style side mirrors. How's the fitment on your car? I mounted the passenger side mirror and it doesn't flush with the car very well. The base is way off. I'm thinking about selling them and sticking with the stock mirrors because the M3 style ones are just to small for me.


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

well I did about two hours of modifying and mine fit up flush. it was a "PITA"


----------



## ga16denismo (May 15, 2002)

In your opinion, how's the visibility compared to the stock mirrors? Personally, I think they're just to small and prevents maximum visibility when compared to stock.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAMN I dont get it !! The M3s are supposed to be direct replacements and all I hear is about how hard the installation is. Id like to get these things but IT doesnt seem worth the hassle......


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

clayk16 said:


> *I took it to the bodyshop to get the center piece painted. I am ordering new rims this week. First I have to decide what I want. As far as the badge I told her it fell off.  oops! *



which grill is that????


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

I did it myself. Its kinke the ghetto grille but I just got mesh from apc


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

its lookin good man. Looks like a nice system. and a good idea about blurrin out the plate with showin the system and all. Keep up the good work


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

love the car...

i love the way you filled the fog holes.. good thinking!!!


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## dropsentra94 (May 1, 2002)

*i like it*

nice car man very clean keep up the good wrk

oh and they got the "Halo" headlights for ure ride(the bmw rings) lemme know if u want the link they would look good wit the gunmetal corners oh the halos are gunmetal 2.latez bro


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Is that a real GT-R?


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

sr20racer said:


> *Is that a real GT-R? *


the guy said he got a badge from his girl- putting it on the car is one decent option;-)


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

clayk16 said:


> *I did it myself. Its kinke the ghetto grille but I just got mesh from apc *


Did you cut the old grille inserts using a dremmel, or what? how did you get the middle part out?


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

*its not that in depth, really!*

the honeycomb thing is held on by 2 screws, and there are a bunch of small pegs that are attached to the grill frame itself that come up through holes in the honeycomb and are held on with some locking ring type things. cut the rings of with a pair of ***** and unscrew the screws and it will slide right off the pegs. and really really dont waste money on APC mesh (no insult intended to the guy who already did.) Its sooooooo much cheaper to get the gutter gaurd from home depot... its curved but is easily straitened out and all you need is to clearcoat it and cut it to size. im sure the apc has to be cut too. I got like 6 sheets for under $7! 










that is what it looks like now.... but i can post the pics of the back if you need clarification.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Thanx dogg!*

That helped out alot, I would like to see a pic of the back, just to see where you screwed the screws in. And that gutter guard is nice I heard, my boy has it on his car, looks great!!!


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: its not that in depth, really!*



nak1 said:


> *.... cut the rings of with a pair of ***** and unscrew the screws and it will slide right off the pegs..... *


"Are you pondering what i'm pondering Pinky?"

"i think so Brain. But where are you going to find a pair of man- women at this time of night?"

PS. sorry i couldn't resist. this is probably gonna get me reported.

but i really like that grill.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: its not that in depth, really!*



ScarCrow28 said:


> *
> 
> this is probably gonna get me reported.
> 
> *


i am telling...

so where in Maine are you?


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

oh Jeeze, so now your going to tell them where i live so they can come beat me up!!??lol

in the L/A aera


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

ScarCrow28 said:


> *oh Jeeze, so now your going to tell them where i live so they can come beat me up!!??lol
> 
> in the L/A aera *


exactly- it's only an hour and a half drive for me.
i'll beat some political correctness into you, boy!


----------

